# Singer Model 9020T



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Went to a yardsale today with 10 bucks in my pocket- came home with a Singer 9020T plugged it in and it works! found the manual on line- need to print it out and look thru it-I am a newbie- but for 2 bucks how can I pass that up?!:bouncy:
Anyone have this model and like it?
I read somewhere it was Sears that contracted Singer to make them

Got about a 100 clothes pins too- for 1 dollar- can't pass that up-


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Becka that is an awesome buy! I am almost more excited about the clothes pins than the sewing machine, since I have several of my own.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Becka03,

You got a really decent buy there. That machine is one of a series Singer introduced in 1991. They look the same but vary in the number of stitches they do. They are good normal duty machines, but heavy stuff should be avoided.

We have one of the other series very similar to yours and I'll tell you some some tips. The gears are all plastic. Don't abuse them. 
They do have some oiling places even though they are hard to get to. Ours had a sluggish ZZ at first and as it warmed up it would work faster. We tried oiling it and greasing the gears but it didn't help. 
That is until I tried Tri-Flow oil in the ZZ mechanism that moves the needle bar. That oil freed it up and it sews properly now. I also used Tri-Flow grease on the plastic gears to help them live a bit longer.

Sears and Singer did not get together until Singer was bought out. Sears had nothing to do with your machine.

Joe


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh thanks for the tips! I didn't know that much about it Joe- I am going to take it to the sewing shop here in our town to get is a good work over - that will cost me about 60 bucks- I figure from what you are saying that would be worth it- I started sewing in March and I am addicted to finding machines now LOL- this is my 3rd I have a kenmore from the 70s which works awesome and an old singer in a table that is amazing- I got one on free cycle- and one from the goodwill- I had them serviced and they did wonders with them- 
I will do the same with this one- 

the clothes pins- I am a hoarder with those too- and I hate paying alot for them- I grew up using clothespins and my mom never had enough- so I had to join the clothes together with one- to have enough for a load- I wanna be able to hang each sock with one pin LOL- not pair them up- they dry faster I think- so that was a deal and a half for me!

I got a nice desk fan too for a quarter - my office is always too warm - so that was a good buy- 
the most pricey thing I got was a heavy old Oster blender that is chrome for 4 dollars- but I have the little containers that attach to it- someone gave me and I have been looking high and low for one-


----------

